# Is it worth going for HP AIO desktop 23 q142in?



## dhan_shh (Jan 15, 2016)

HP Pavilion All-in-One - 23-q142in

Intel Core i7-6700T Processor
    Windows 10
    16GB DDR3 RAM / 2TB HDD

3 Years AiO Warranty

Priced at 97K,not available in Chennai at present!
Is it worth going for this spec?

Will there be any issue of heating with i7 6700T?

Anyone using similar models? Kindly share your views!


----------



## deathblade (Jan 15, 2016)

Get an assembled PC with much better specs at that price


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 16, 2016)

My advice/suggestion is that Get an assembled PC with the price @ 97k you quoted below . You will get the best and fast PC out there.


----------



## dhan_shh (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks for your kind reply,I'm fed up with Cpu tower and monitor as separate as they occupy much space!

For that reason,I thought AIO will be compact & space saving! Presently I'm using Dell AIO Inspiron with i3,basic model!

I remember 2 yrs back,I had a hell of problem with my Asus motherboard and it spoiled the entire scenario!

In Chennai,I couldn't find a reliable team who can help in assembling in my choice!

Thanking you all once again,pls share more of your views!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 16, 2016)

For 97k, the config you can get easily beats the crap out of any AIO pc present.


----------



## dhan_shh (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks for ur reply!

Can someone suggest me a list of items right from cabinet,proxy,mb,monitor,smps,memory,ssd,hdd,optical drive,other accessories like webcam,speakers,keyboard,mouse  with few choices and if possible approximate price!

You can refer some links for this,let me also study few combinations!

I have Belkin router modem N300 and it is working fine!So,I don't need a modem!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## deathblade (Jan 16, 2016)

Answer these questions *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## dhan_shh (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks for ur reply....! I stay in Chennai and I can reach Ritche Street,the Electronic market of Chennai in no time! I have old timers there and I'll try to get info from them!

Either I will get it assembled after spending some time in choosing the 'right' product or get this HP AIO whichever looks feasible!

Thank you guys...! Get back to this thread after sometime with some solution!


----------



## deathblade (Jan 17, 2016)

Please fill the above form so we can help


----------



## dhan_shh (Jan 17, 2016)

Sure...!
1)Good browsers like firefox,crome and Edge,office 365,Apps like NEST,KEAT,icici direct,calibre,itunes,kies,learnnext and few banking apps.I'm not very fond of games,may be some old games like call of duty,need for speed would suffice!

2)75 to 95K,I can extend it if absolutely required!

3)I think overclock may not be required or I may be ignorant not tested the full potential of overclocking! Only heard a little about it!

4)Windows 7 or 10

5)2 or 3TB plus some SSD(512GB or 1TB)

6)23" monitor,I don't mind touch also but not essential!

7)I have recently bought modem router and new battery replaced Numeric 1KVA UPS.Except these I need to buy all!

8)From now to 15 - 20 days!

9)I've done before but I need help to fine tune it! I think I can organize people!

10)I live in Chennai!  I can buy locally or online is also ok for me!

11)Suggestions with few choices would really help!


I think I've finished the form!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 17, 2016)

*Budget - 115k (Modified)*


*Processor*Intel Core i7 6700
*24,000*
*CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Hyper 103
*1,700*
*Motherboard*Asus H170 Pro Gaming
*12,500*
*Memory*G.Skill RipJaws 4 16GB(8GBx2) 2133Mhz
*6,600*
*Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 960 2GB DDR5
*15,500*
*SSD*Samsung 850 Evo 500GB
*14,500*
*Power Supply*Seasonic M12II 520W Evo Edition
*5,900*
*Cabinet*Corsair SPEC-03
*4,500*
*Internal Storage*WD Caviar Black 2TB
*10,500*
*Optical Drive*Asus DRW-24B3ST DVD-R/W
*1,000*
*Monitor*LG 24MP77HM 24" LED IPS
*12,500*
*Keyboard/Mouse*
Cooler Master Devastator KB & Mouse Combo
*2,600*
*Speakers*
Logitech Z623 2.1 THX Certified Speakers
*7,500*
*Total**1,15,000*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 17, 2016)

^ are you serious? Going by the requirements, OP can do away with an i5 4440 based rig without spending 115k+ unnecessarily.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 17, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ are you serious? Going by the requirements, OP can do away with an i5 4440 based rig without spending 115k+ unnecessarily.



+1
i5-4690k rig will be sufficient.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 17, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> +1
> i5-4690k rig will be sufficient.



Then it is i5 4690k

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ are you serious? Going by the requirements, OP can do away with an i5 4440 based rig without spending 115k+ unnecessarily.


*Budget - 100k (Modified)*


*Processor*Intel Core i5 4690K
*17,700*
*CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Hyper 103*1,700*
*Motherboard*Asus Z97-A
*14,000*
*Memory*Corsair Vengeance 16GB(8GBx2) 2133Mhz
*6,600*
*Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 960 2GB DDR5*15,500*
*SSD*Samsung 850 Evo 250GB
*8,500*
*Power Supply*Seasonic M12II 520W Evo Edition*5,900*
*Cabinet*Corsair SPEC-03*4,500*
*Internal Storage*WD Caviar Black 2TB*10,500*
*Optical Drive*Asus DRW-24B3ST DVD-R/W*1,000*
*Monitor*Dell S2216H 22" LED IPS
*9,000*
*Keyboard/Mouse*Cooler Master Devastator KB & Mouse Combo*2,600*
*Speakers*Logitech Z323 2.1 Speakers
*2,500*
*Total**1,00,000*


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 17, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Then it is i5 4690k
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



My frank opinion is that 1 L is too much

In the above config wait for sale on Amazon for GPU,CPU,Mobo and SSD.

Go to multiple vendors and get the best price quote.Pay in cash to get more discount and try to bargain much if you can buy most items for single shop.

i5-4590k

If you want compact formfactor go for a decent micro-atx board

960m is fine and 380 will also do a good job.

Beyond 250 GB avoid Samsung Evo unless it's pro, go for Sandisk Extreme Pro (MLC > TLC)

PSU always Seasonic.

You should be able to curb around 85-90k if you try hard.
85k is a sweet spot.
Check on upcomming sale on Amazon.


----------



## dhan_shh (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks for all for your nice suggestions!

i5 is OK for me,shall we reduce the config of gfx card,a little simple gfx will be ok? or if you feel it's a must,then its ok!

Guys,what do you do to assess Win10 performance? Any nice benchmark tool for free? or any suggestion for a good and reliable software for studying performance of a PC.

One more thing,I need OS,can I get Win7 pro or home premium or Win10 home or any equivalent?

- - - Updated - - -

I checked online:

Win7 pro is 5K at Snapdeal,

Win10 home is 8K and pro is 15K.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 17, 2016)

Don't go below GTX 960. Instead of Seasonic M12II 520W Evo Edition and WD Caviar Black 2TB you can get Seasonic S12II 520W and WD Red/Purple 2TB to reduce costs.

If you have a good internet connection (2 mbps+ without FUP) and won't mind regular bandwidth hogging updates, go with Win 10 else buy Win 7, though I doubt the Win 7 Pro for 5k on snapdeal is a genuine version.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jan 20, 2016)

i Use an AIO too, as a secondary computer.Lol, i thought i was the only idiot who has an AIO
*i68.tinypic.com/96f02t.jpg
View attachment 15990

My current PC setup in my parent's house. Both sucks for gaming. One is a Dell compact PC system and other is HP AIO . Cant get back to my old place where my gaming PC sleeps. I use my AIO for movies and watching seski music videos while i use the other PC for research work and studies.. As you can see, having two PC Cases would have made things a messs. Well thats the only benefit of compact and AIO systems
But seriously, cant these HP and Dell ppl put a decent Gt 740M budget graphic card on their AIO ??? I mean wtf seriously , they should get rid of the touch screen thing and add some budget to decent GPUs. I used the touch screen for like 5 minutes at the most. Touch Screen PCs will never take off i swearrrr


----------



## Kartik.Sharma1607 (Jan 24, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Then it is i5 4690k
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Requirements for OP are not high. Why are you suggesting a 1 L build? His requirements can be done at a much lower price.

Given the requirements and budget, OP could easily get a PC that performs optimally and looks good as well.
I would suggest OP to get iMac or a Mac Mini at this budget. Won't take up space, would look good. OP could easily install windows via BootCamp and use Windows applications.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 24, 2016)

Kartik.Sharma1607 said:


> Requirements for OP are not high. Why are you suggesting a 1 L build? His requirements can be done at a much lower price.
> 
> Given the requirements and budget, OP could easily get a PC that performs optimally and looks good as well.
> *I would suggest OP to get iMac or a Mac Mini at this budget. *Won't take up space, would look good. OP could easily install windows via BootCamp and use Windows applications.





Those underpowered specs aren't worth the apple tax.


----------



## Kartik.Sharma1607 (Jan 24, 2016)

Hardware wise, yup they maybe under powered. But OS X makes them run really fast. A macbook can do a 4k editing. Which PC at that hardware can do it. Apple products are well worth the price. If you see a competing company, the same material, build and finish quality costs usually more than that of Apple. 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnapaZYD2cU

I used to think the same of apple before I myself switched to a Mac. Never looked back.


----------



## masterkd (Jan 25, 2016)

Kartik.Sharma1607 said:


> Hardware wise, yup they maybe under powered. But OS X makes them run really fast. A macbook can do a 4k editing. Which PC at that hardware can do it. Apple products are well worth the price. If you see a competing company, the same material, build and finish quality costs usually more than that of Apple.
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnapaZYD2cU
> 
> I used to think the same of apple before I myself switched to a Mac. Never looked back.


Totally personal opinion. I have been using macs for last 4 years and still feel they doesn't worth/deserve the price tag and they are really underpowered. I only use them when I absolutely have to i.e. apple app development. Also FYI current gen iMac, mac mini, macbook is not strong enough for 4K editing comfortably and professionally, you would require mac pro for that. Also not to mention that the Final Cut Pro mentioned in the youtube video comes with $300(Rs. 21000 approx) price tag.
Let OP decide if he will be comfortable with mac.

- - - Updated - - -

ok I mixed it up with another thread and thought OP have video editing requirement. So I went back and read the the requirement again. With OP's requirement mac is out of the question as the banking softwares he is going to run are windows only.


----------



## schizophrenic (Jan 29, 2016)

Dell optiplex 9020m with monitor mounted CPU, (around 40k) throw in a wireless keyboard and you are set
for gaming get the graphics card option.. am loving it.. replaced all of 4 office pcs with that beauty


----------

